# Fender Tone Master Twin review



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I bought the blonde version. I never got to do a side by side comparison with the black. I did get to play a black face version a couple months ago but not really sure how it compares. I went with the blonde version because I figured the cream backs would be better for low gain and mid gain, which is where I'm mostly playing.
My initial thoughts when I first fired up was about what I might have expected from a digital modeler as I had low expectations. Of course my first instinct before I even struck a note was to set it similar to what I'd have set a tube twin to for a starting point.
After playing with the knobs for a bit I was able to get some pretty decent and convincing tones. I then turned on my 67 pro reverb side by side and did some further tweaking to get it close. Of course 2 very different voicings so could only get so far.
I then turned on my my Cali76 CD and Kingsley page as I use those as always on base tone pedals. I had to tweak them a little different to get what I was after. I got it to sound even more convincing as a tube amp. I wish I had a 65 RI twin beside it because I think it would be almost indistinguishable.
Over the weekend I played with the treble and bright switch. Normally on any fender tube amp I never have the bright switch on as its just too much. It sounded nice with the bright switch on and treble about 3. but with my Kingsley page on slight break up and\or my blues driver set for mid gain there is a fizzy sound in the highs that sounded un natural. I turned the bright switch off and turned the treble to 4 1/2-5 and turned the tone down a bit on the blues driver and it sounded much more natural while retaining enough highs while clean to be satisfactory. The amp is a little dark clean when set this way but its a nice warm sounding, very close to tubes. I could turn the treble up maybe as high as 6 or 7 and still be useable with a bit more brightness.
When I first turned this amp on there was a moment of doubt where I thought "this thing is going back before 30 days" but after working with it for the weekend I am definitely convinced this will have its use.
I played with the attenuator and even in my office I still like it at full power and I have the volume at about 3. There its almost as loud as my Pro reverb on 3 which is where I have it set for my office. Not bedroom levels but I like it loud. No way the tone master has the same volume as a tube twin. I remember 16 years ago when I last had a 65 RI twin in my office and it would barely be on 2 and be deafening.
The settings that seem to work for where it is right now is Volume 3, Treble 5, Middle 8, bass 4, bright switch off, attenuator full power.
This week I'll be taking it to a practice. We are in the bass players large garage and we open our amps to stage volume so I should get an idea of how it will be.
Compared to my pro reverb theres less thickness in the mids and the trebles have something more going on. Not sure how to describe it but the trebles on the pro reverb are snappier yet not as bright. The tone master has absolutely no harshness going on that I might expect from a digital modeler. Actually it did seem a bit harsh for the first couple hours then seemed to calm down. Maybe it was the speaker loosening up. The lows are big and round sounding just like I'd expect from a tube twin. Over all I'm happy with this purchase. This is the first non tube amp I've owned since the mid 90s when I had a Fender Pro Roc 1000 head\cab that I gigged with for about 2 years.
I did plug an XLR cable in to the back and connected it to my SSL 2+ and did some test recordings in Reaper using the cab sims. I'll still have to play around with this before I post some clips. I didn't have a lot of time to mess with the recording gear this weekend as I was mostly playing with the amp it self.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Useful info and I'll be interested to hear about how it sits in the mix during practice. One thing worth pointing out is that, unless your Pro also has brand new Creambacks, a direct comparison with the Twin really should note that as a qualifier. Might be interesting to run your Pro through the Twin's cabinet (or vice versa) to see whether speakers are a dominant factor in the differences you're hearing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Useful info and I'll be interested to hear about how it sits in the mix during practice. One thing worth pointing out is that, unless your Pro also has brand new Creambacks, a direct comparison with the Twin really should note that as a qualifier. *Might be interesting to run your Pro through the Twin's cabinet (or vice versa)* to see whether speakers are a dominant factor in the differences you're hearing.



I wish I could but I don't think its possible or easily done. I'll have to pull the back top panel to look under the chassis to see how those speakers connect. Likely it goes up through a hole and connects inside.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Glad to see its working out so far!

Im with Paul - run both through the same speakers for a 1:1 comparison or there's only so much to compare.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> I'm with Paul...


Who's Paul, and where are his comments?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Who's Paul, and where are his comments?


Well damn, thought I saw Paul R next to that haha.

#imwithstevie


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Hate to throw another wrench in the comparison. But unless you have a brand new 1960’s Twin Reverb, it would be very hard to know what’s being compared as the 60’s pro reverbs components / speakers have had half of a century to drift and break in and the tone masters are not modelled after 65RI’s from what I’ve read.

+1 on the bright switch. I found that the bright switch created a lot of sparkle especially at lower volumes.

I’m not much help in that the only twin I’ve ever owned was the tone master and the only other twin I’ve ever played was a 60’s silver face (which I found unpleasant).

But what I can say is that when I did and A-B between the Deluxe Reverb tone master and the 64 hand wired amp I found them to be pretty dead nuts. In fact, the tone master was a touch louder and sounded a bit more consistent. I also did an AB with the exact same speaker brand new in both. I have also A-B’d a 65ri vs the 64 handwired and a 1966 deluxe reverb and I’d say that the handwired and tone master are very similar and the 65ri is not.

I find that reissues have a LOT of low end and volume and a much stiffer taper. I like the way they sound, but they seem to be a lot punchier and less touch sensitive than handwired or original examples. A lot of this has to do with the fact that original examples are always a little broken in some way and a lot of handwired amps are modelled after them. Almost like the “relic” phenomena with guitars.

Also. Check out the updates available on Fenders website. Uploaded the prior patch to the deluxe reverb which has the softer reverb and bright cap in circuit as I enjoy the bright cap. If you don’t like the DI output, you can try the old patch which uses the Jensens and a Royer cab sim which will approximate an original twin a bit better.

I don’t find that the DI or recording the tone master are things I would do as long as I have the space and ability to mic any of the other amps I have, but if I were to live with anyone or reproduce I would probably be able to make it work.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Hate to throw another wrench in the comparison. But unless you have a brand new 1960’s Twin Reverb, it would be very hard to know what’s being compared as the 60’s pro reverbs components / speakers have had half of a century to drift and break in and the tone masters are not modelled after 65RI’s from what I’ve read.
> 
> +1 on the bright switch. I found that the bright switch created a lot of sparkle especially at lower volumes.
> 
> ...


The only firmware update that I see available for the Tone Master Twin Blonde (which is what I have) is the reverb update. From what I've read the blonde twins already came with that firmware. I don't know personally but at this point I don't have any issues with the reverb. I use it very subtle and it sounds fine. 
I prefer the bright switch off as I found it introduced some fizzy on the top end, noticeable when using drive pedals.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> The only firmware update that I see available for the Tone Master Twin Blonde (which is what I have) is the reverb update. From what I've read the blonde twins already came with that firmware. I don't know personally but at this point I don't have any issues with the reverb. I use it very subtle and it sounds fine.
> I prefer the bright switch off as I found it introduced some fizzy on the top end, noticeable when using drive pedals.


I hear you, I only use pedals to make normal amps do what the attenuator does in the tonemaster. With any type of distortion / gain or top boost pedals I can see the desire to keep the original signal as dark as possible.

My hidden agenda is to convince everyone to buy a Deluxe Reverb and simply turn it up instead of buying a larger amp. And that’s why I can’t work at a music store.

Even as a civilian I’ve sold Deluxe Reverbs to people at L&M who went in to buy a completely different instrument.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> I hear you, I only use pedals to make normal amps do what the attenuator does in the tonemaster. With any type of distortion / gain or top boost pedals I can see the desire to keep the original signal as dark as possible.
> 
> My hidden agenda is to convince everyone to buy a Deluxe Reverb and simply turn it up instead of buying a larger amp. And that’s why I can’t work at a music store.
> 
> Even as a civilian I’ve sold Deluxe Reverbs to people at L&M who went in to buy a completely different instrument.


I've never played a 65 DRRI or 68 CDR I've liked. They always sounded thin and harsh. It doesn't help that I prefer 2X12 over 1X12. Its probably that I prefer the big fat sound of 6L6 to 6V6. The exception is an actual vintage 65 deluxe reverb and the 64 custom deluxe. They were quite stunning sounding. But I just couldn't justify spending that much for a 1X12 combo.
I did try the Tone Master deluxe reverb and same thing for me. Very thin sounding.
I have a feeling it might not be loud enough for me as well. In some of the bands I play its pretty loud. And even with a 65 DRRI it can be close for being enough clean head room. These Tone masters don't seem to be quite as loud as their tube counterparts. In my office I have the twin at about 3 and can get away with 4 as well. I can see live situations where I have it at 5 or 6. Thats at full attenuation power. So if I were to have the deluxe reverb I can see having it up as loud as 7 or 8, which would likely be dirty.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Maybe the volume taper is simply different?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I got a chance to open up the TMTR at a practice last night. The garage we practice in is really big and we play fairly loud so it was a good test.
There were times when the amp was really convincing as a tube emulation and there were other times I hear and feel that it was a digital copy that fell quite short. Mainly on the high strings it stood out. There were moments I was really enjoying it, just digging in and not thinking about whether it was tube or digital but mostly there was a bit of disappointment. In the end I am going to return it. For a practice amp it would be great and I thought about just keeping it for that but $1,500 for a practice amp that I'll never want to use live its just too much. So I think I'll just look for a used 1X12 tube amp in the range of $600 - $800, give or take that I can use for practice and the odd small club gig. Until then I'll haul my 67 Pro reverb out to practices. Since losing weight and getting much healthier the past year and a half it really hasn't been that bad lugging it.


----------

